# Santa fined for code violations



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

World News 12/23/07


Santa fine for $5000.00 of Electrical violations

Oh santa may not have a white Christmas. Santa was fined for $5000.00 of electrical violations concerning Rudolph the red nose reindeer, for not pulling a permit for his red nose and not properly being protected in a wet location. 

"We have to ensure that safety is a priority, we do not want anyone getting shocked", says the inspector. According to state and NEC regulations a permit was suppose to be pulled for the this type of electrical work and seeing that rudolph spends more time in the outside , His nose has to be GFCI (Ground Fault Circuit Interupter) protected. 

" If a kid or elf wants to touch his nose, they get shocked. The GFCI will help prevent this kind of thing cause it senses an imbalance in the current flow and will cut off the power quickly" says the inspector. 

Santa's woes may not end with these electrical violations. 
Santa could not be reached for comment at this time. Its also been rummored that PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) have wanting to investigate Santa as well over some animal violations. 



North Pole News ccc


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Next they'll be nailing Noah for failing to Arc-fault breakers.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

thom said:


> Next they'll be nailing Noah for failing to Arc-fault breakers.


Maybe.

I'm more worried about Santa's use of undocumented workers.


----------



## Nigel S. Shorts (Jul 21, 2007)

It gets worse for the chubby fella... now he's got to register as a sex offender! This photo of him, stolen from the night stand of Mrs. Claus by a shady plumber (who else, and isn't that redundant?:laughing, was circulated all over town. Now he's really in hot water!

photo shamlessly stolen from another forum:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Its also been rummored that PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) have wanting to investigate Santa as well over some animal violations.


 

Funny, I always thought PETA stood for "People Eating Tasty Animals"


----------



## Kennyboy (Dec 23, 2007)

haha, funny story.


----------

